# basic question



## darklight (May 22, 2005)

Are filters intended to filter when it's sucked the oil or to when you push the stopper with the oil in it?


edit: to run trought from the syringe.


----------



## ZECH (May 23, 2005)

You pull your homebrew into a syringe, then attach it to your filter and you push it through the filter.


----------



## ag-guys (May 24, 2005)

darklight said:
			
		

> Are filters intended to filter when it's sucked the oil or to when you push the stopper with the oil in it?
> 
> 
> edit: to run trought from the syringe.



Exactly what dg806 said 

the outside (outer portion) of the micron filter is inner layed so it will not allow you to suck in liquid without clogging the filter, the inside is outter layed so when you push through it lets the liquid clear.



AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Mudge (May 26, 2005)

Yes, the syringes would not handle sucking against such resistance without it taking a million years to filter anything anyway. I use a 20cc syringe and you have to give it a pretty good push once you run the first 20cc.


----------



## darklight (May 27, 2005)

how mutch average ml can be filtered with a 25mm .2um? i've read somewhere 100ml, other saying 500ml... i'm making my math to 1 filter for about 100ml, i think that will be enough! since i have to order them overseas it will be a pain in the ass if they aren't enough...


----------



## Mudge (May 27, 2005)

500ml would suck, 100ml+ if we are talking powder conversions is not impossible at all. But getting 500ml out of a tiny little filter is asking a lot, and your hands will hate you. Get a stericup for that kind of volume.


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2005)

Yeah IMO if you can get 100ml out of it, it's shot.


----------



## darklight (May 27, 2005)

yeah, this is for powder conversions!
stericups are bit expensive compared to filter, but probably worth, since can be made a gear combo and filter it once and faster.
thks for the replys!


----------



## ag-guys (May 27, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Yeah IMO if you can get 100ml out of it, it's shot.



I've gotten 100ml out of fine powder, but anything bulky I'm always at about 50MLs tops 

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Mudge (May 29, 2005)

I start getting serious drip....drip....drip.... but 500ml is crazy talk.


----------

